

Kung Fury (Official Movie) - 1kevgriff
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS5P_LAqiVg

======
shmerl
For the reference, if you buy it from their site for $5 (just to support
creators) you get it on vhx.tv, but weirdly you can't download it from there.
Couldn't they release it DRM-free properly already? Of course one can use
youtube-dl to get it from Youtube, but it only highlights the point.

------
1kevgriff
"Kung Fury is an over-the-top 80’s action comedy that was crowd funded through
Kickstarter. It features Kung Fury, a Kung Fu renegade cop who travels back in
time to kill his Nemesis, Hitler. The film features nazis, dinosaurs, vikings
and cheesy one-liners. "

